# logiciel parole sur macbook



## gilou44 (16 Janvier 2008)

*bonjour
je viens de découvrir un logiciel sur mac: il s'agit de "Parole"
un petit interphone s'affiche en haut de l'écran et semble réagir au son de la voix
alors je me demandais si ca pouvait être un logiciel type reconnaissance vocale... car pour l'instant j'arrive pas à la faire marcher!!!
si quelqu'un sais exactement à quoi ca sert!!!
merci d'avance
*


----------



## g.robinson (16 Janvier 2008)

C'est exactement ce que tu crois. Cependant, c'est anglophone avec accent amerloque.
Mais il est amusant de l'essayer. Va faire un petit tour dans l'aide de ton mac...


----------



## gilou44 (16 Janvier 2008)

hmmm ok . mais alors faut causer anglais pour qu'il marche ??? raaa je suis une bille en anglais moi
et on la trouve ou l'aide pour le mac ? lol désolée suis pas très douée encore


----------



## g.robinson (16 Janvier 2008)

dans l'aide, tu as des exemples comme "close this windows" etc...
Quand on y arrive on a envie de bluffer tous le monde


----------



## eleonooore (16 Janvier 2008)

Oui, ça m'a bien amusé aussi pendant une petite semaine.
Il faut effectivement un bon accent, et être assez sûr de soi au moment où on décide de frimer devant ses camarades  

Il vaut mieux aussi s'en servir dans un environnement silencieux. Il est certes possible de choisir entre "l'ordinateur est à l'écoute en permanence" ou "on active l'interphone en appuyant sur Esc pendant que l'on parle". Mais dans le premier cas, même une télé en arrière-plan le fait réagir étrangement, l'ordi semble traduire ce qu'il entend en "Mail to Mr. Durand" ou "Switch to Firefox". Ca surprend.

(j'ai adoré ses réponses à "Tell me a joke"   )​


----------

